# After 5 months. I'm out



## feinburg (Apr 30, 2018)

I'm pretty much done with delivering food! Can't do it anymore. Not really worth my time after my full time job. I no longer have free time anymore because of the driving, can't get into shape and the money is not good. Got into 2 accident which was the other person fault.

It's a good side gig to make quick and easy money but not good money for the time I put into it. The most I made was $800 in a week with 3 different apps (Uber Eats, Grubhub and Doordash) but I no longer have free time. I will find an other way to make more money I'm working harder but not smarter.


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

$800 a week? How many hours were you putting in that week?


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Throw yourself a party on your last day and score as many cancellations as possible.


----------



## feinburg (Apr 30, 2018)

amazinghl said:


> $800 a week? How many hours were you putting in that week?


That was about 50 hours or so. That does not including the gas I put into it which was about $100.


----------



## Taksomotor (Mar 19, 2019)

feinburg said:


> That was about 50 hours or so. That does not including the gas I put into it which was about $100.


Wow, 40 hours is a full time job, and 50 hours is a part time gig! I guess that is what U/L mean claiming most drivers are just part timers


----------



## feinburg (Apr 30, 2018)

Pax Collector said:


> Throw yourself a party on your last day and score as many cancellations as possible.


Grubhub have very little cancellations and Uber Eats is much easier but I don't like to cheap people out of money or food. I'm not like the customers!


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

I barely do 24 hours a week, this week I'm doing 16 hours. Though, I'm getting $20/hour profit, not $14/hour.

Why are you doing 50 hours? Only do the hours that is worth your time!


----------



## feinburg (Apr 30, 2018)

amazinghl said:


> I barely do 24 hours a week, this week I'm doing 16 hours. Though, I'm getting $20/hour profit, not $14/hour.
> 
> Why are you doing 50 hours? Only do the hours that is worth your time!


The job got boring after time and needed something to stay in the game. I decided that making more money was the only push for me to do more and more. But after doing nothing but that after work and slacking off from my gym workout and no free time but sleep which was 4 to 5 hours. I decided that I was doing it for money that was not much at the end. If I was making $2000 then I would stay with it but $400 to $600 extra a week for the time I'm putting into is not worth it. I want to get in really good shape in 2 months when I go to South America. If I do it again, I will use it as a YouTube change for driving but until I get a 4 door vehicle, I will need to wait. When I do that YouTube change, I will only drive for 4 to 8 hours a week the most.


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

feinburg said:


> I'm pretty much done with delivering food! Can't do it anymore. Not really worth my time after my full time job. I no longer have free time anymore because of the driving, can't get into shape and the money is not good. Got into 2 accident which was the other person fault.
> 
> It's a good side gig to make quick and easy money but not good money for the time I put into it. The most I made was $800 in a week with 3 different apps (Uber Eats, Grubhub and Doordash) but I no longer have free time. I will find an other way to make more money I'm working harder but not smarter.


Don't worry mate you lasted 4 months longer then most ants. Good luck with the future ahead of you.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

feinburg said:


> I want to get in really good shape in 2 months when I go to South America. If I do it again,


Good luck to you. Your car thanks you for quitting.

Certainly you must have had many deliveries to large apt complexes, office buildings or hospitals where you had to climb several levels of stairs and hike through long corridors to deliver to the customers. Your probably in better shape than you realize. ?

Enjoy your time in South America!


----------



## BuckleUp (Jan 18, 2018)

Eat as much food as you can on the last day. What you can't eat, spit in. And throw a spaghetti carbonara at someone's front door for good measure... you know, for all the months of underpaid slavery.


----------



## Ubermcbc (Sep 25, 2016)

Taksomotor said:


> Wow, 40 hours is a full time job, and 50 hours is a part time gig! I guess that is what U/L mean claiming most drivers are just part timers :smiles:


In rideshare world, part time = 40 hours, full time = 80 hours. Lol.


----------



## Vespa (Nov 29, 2018)

Uber eats is for third worlders, Westerners shouldnt have to do that, We are supposed have to best working conditions in the world.


No workers rights for under minimum wage is what you would expect to find under a dictator ship, Not in australia.


----------



## Ubermcbc (Sep 25, 2016)

Vespa said:


> Uber eats is for third worlders, Westerners shouldnt have to do that, We are supposed have to best working conditions in the world.
> 
> No workers rights for under minimum wage is what you would expect to find under a dictator ship, Not in australia.


I wonder why guber and gryft didn't go into drone food delivery business. Can someone pitch them the idea. They are about to receive buck load of dove. I want them to loose it all asap.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

feinburg said:


> I'm pretty much done with delivering food! Can't do it anymore. Not really worth my time after my full time job. I no longer have free time anymore because of the driving, can't get into shape and the money is not good. Got into 2 accident which was the other person fault.
> 
> It's a good side gig to make quick and easy money but not good money for the time I put into it. The most I made was $800 in a week with 3 different apps (Uber Eats, Grubhub and Doordash) but I no longer have free time. I will find an other way to make more money I'm working harder but not smarter.


Two accidents?


----------



## UberAdrian (May 26, 2018)

You should write down the addresses, then after eating everyone's food - send them a nice letter outlining that they didn't receive their food due to complications arising from the slavery, abuse and wage theft perpetrated against you. Maybe it'll go viral.


----------

